# Alt.Fiction writing weekend - SFF and Horror



## Alex Davis (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi All,

Really excited to be able to announce this one - this will be the first of three Alt.Fiction writing weekends next year, offering a great chance for any budding genre authors to get together and develop their writing. 

Feel free to post any questions here, or just drop me a line at the details as below.

Cheers!

Alex


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Alt.Fiction is proud to present its first residential writing weekend – an ideal opportunity for writers of science fiction, fantasy and horror to get away from it all, meet and work with like-minded people and enjoy workshops and talks with established authors in the field. Offering workshops, feedback sessions and expert advice, these weekends are sure to both inform and inspire.[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Winter Writing Weekend, 25th-27th February*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Guest Speakers:[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] 
George Mann, author of the Newbury and Hobbes novels & [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Ghosts of_[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Manhattan _[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]
(plus second author TBC)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Venue: Diamond House, South Leverton (near Retford), DN22 0BX
Located close to both Lincoln and Sheffield, Diamond House is a Grade II listed [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]country house in the heart of the Nottinghamshire countryside. [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Visit [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]www.diamondhouse.org.uk[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] for more information on the venue.[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]The Winter Writing Weekend costs just [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*£180*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif], including two nights accommodation, all meals and soft drinks, plus a full programme of writing activities throughout Saturday and Sunday featuring two guest authors. [/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]To book your place, or for any enquiries, email [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]alt.fiction@writingeastmidlands.co.uk[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]or call Alex on 07896 228367[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]A £90 deposit is required to confirm your place, with a further £90 to be paid at least one week before the event. Deposits are non-refundable except in case of event cancellation. No refunds will be given in case of any changes to guest authors, or in the event of participants being unable to attend for any reason.[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Alt.Fiction is a trading name of Writing East Midlands. Visit *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*www.writingeastmidlands.co.uk*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* for more information.*[/FONT]​


----------

